# Equipment for sale



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

I found spartan machines for sale near Portland OR. Looks like a pretty good deal.
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/3310251947.html

What do you guys think?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like a pretty smokin' deal if the majority of the machines work. Consider the cables (if there are any) junk and expect to spend some money on new ones. 

Are you considering buying it? If you don't need all the pieces, I might be interested in lightening your load.







Paul


----------



## plumberdad70 (Sep 29, 2012)

looks like a pretty good deal to me


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Are you considering buying it? If you don't need all the pieces, I might be interested in lightening your load.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I don't feel like driving to Portland. 
If you want it, feel free to take it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

WAY TOO FAR away for me.  I was just thinking if somebody up there ended up with it and wanted to sell one of the 100 machines for cheap, I'd be all for it. 








Paul


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

That is a freaking great deal.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Rock:

Have you looked at Trojan Sewer Equipment?


----------



## KennethCastro (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like a good deal to me as all the machines work...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

KennethCastro said:


> Looks like a good deal to me as all the machines work...


It would be an even better deal if you would be so kind as to post an introduction post here... :yes:

Tell us a little bit about yourself and the plumbing work you perform....
It will greatly enhance your Plumbing Zone Experience....:yes:


----------

